# Water Retention Remedy?



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm about to walk over to Walgreens and get this (Aqua Ban), because this bloating is driving me insane and I'm pretty sure it's water retention. Should I bother?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 19, 2004)

_I can´t see why not. I don´t know much about diurectics though.
I wonder if there is something natural that does the same._


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I can´t see why not. I don´t know much about diurectics though.
> I wonder if there is something natural that does the same._


 well i'm just thinking something i can get at the 24 hour drug store, since places like GNC and Nutrition Power are closed right now. I don't know if walgreens will have somethign natural...

 Dandelion root, i've read/heard is good for bloating too.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm about to walk over to Walgreens and get this (Aqua Ban), because this bloating is driving me insane and I'm pretty sure it's water retention. Should I bother?



I like MRM's H2O Lean myself.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I like MRM's H2O Lean myself.


 Looks like a good product, but i'm looking for somethign I can get in the next 20 minutes or so. I'd hate to go to bed feeling like this. 

 I'll keep this in mind to get for future incidents, though. Thanks!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 19, 2004)

Walgreen's should have the Aqua Ban.  Have you tried drinking more water?  Should flush whatever caused the bloat out.  I like kind you can get when its our Visitor's Time.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 19, 2004)

_If you stop drinking water for a while, 10 or 12 hours, it won´t give the same effect ?  
Unhealthy I know._


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Walgreen's should have the Aqua Ban. Have you tried drinking more water? Should flush whatever caused the bloat out. I like kind you can get when its our Visitor's Time.


 Yeah I ended up buying aqua ban, which is caffeine free, but I also got Diurex, for good measure... in any case i'll take that in the morning since it has caffeine and aqua ban doesn't.

 as for drinking water - i can't possibly drink anymore. i've been chugging it like it's going out of style for the past few hours, but i just feel MORE bloated.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> as for drinking water - i can't possibly drink anymore. i've been chugging it like it's going out of style for the past few hours, but i just feel MORE bloated.



you have to relieve yourself from time to time


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> you have to relieve yourself from time to time


 I would HOPE SO! hahaha!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 19, 2004)

Your gonna be going to the   often tonight.   I feel for ya!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Your gonna be going to the   often tonight.   I feel for ya!


 hahaha! 

 well if it means I won't feel bloated in the morning, then I certainly don't mind having to get up to pee in the middle of the night. This is one of the nastiest feelings in the world...


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 19, 2004)

What on earth did you eat?  Too much sodium?

I'm dealing with holding water like a sponge today, have no clue why and it pisses me off.  hehe.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> What on earth did you eat?  Too much sodium?
> 
> I'm dealing with holding water like a sponge today, have no clue why and it pisses me off.  hehe.


 The ONLY thing I've eaten today that isn't part of my regular diet was a few spoonfuls of fat free cool whip. Everything else has been kinda the same stuff I've been eating all week - tuna, oatmeal, salad, broccoli, protein shakes, etc. This is the same stuff I've been eating for weeks, so I can only assume it has to do with me getting my period soon because if it had been caused by food, I'd have gone through this before since the food is the same...

 what i hate most about this is that my arms and my face (not to mention my belly) feel swollen and heavy...


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 19, 2004)

True.  I sometimes experience it when I eat my meats before my veggies.  Craig has explained it to me before, but I forgot why I am suppose to eat them the other way around.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> True. I sometimes experience it when I eat my meats before my veggies. Craig has explained it to me before, but I forgot why I am suppose to eat them the other way around.


 Oh really? we're supposed to eat veggies first and then meat? Funny, I do that, but I didn't know it was a GOOD thing. I just do it because I like to eat the least favorites first, and finish it off with what I like best on the plate (which is usually the meat!).


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 19, 2004)

I think so...I like my meat better than veggies, so I tend to eat that first.  I think it is do to how foods digest or something like that.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I think so...I like my meat better than veggies, so I tend to eat that first. I think it is do to how foods digest or something like that.


 If I remember correctly it is that the veggies (carbs) help slow down the digestion of the protein, keeping you full/satisfied longer, and not making you feel hungry again too soon... i'm sure there's a scientific explanation, but that's what I think was the gist of it.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 20, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I like MRM's H2O Lean myself.


would I be able to get that GNC? or something like that?

lol GoalGetter I know how you feel, I feel like that every day!, so I drink more water and it just makes things worse and I end up going to the :toliet: at least 3x during the night. it's either the 60+ grams fo fiber I eat every day, or it's a combination of all the water/food, can't wait till I get off this damn bulk


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

hey GG!!  

I am feeling bloated too!!  My period is coming,  YIPEE!!     I may try the stuff Robert recommended!


----------



## shellspeare (Sep 20, 2004)

I hold alot of water, particulary at certain times of the month. Someone suggested salt tablets but i'm unsure, what do you all think?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> hey GG!!
> 
> I am feeling bloated too!!  My period is coming,  YIPEE!!     I may try the stuff Robert recommended!


 Hey! Good morning! 

 Well, that makes two of us. I hate this. My period is coming just before EVERY four-week measure date. So when I'm going to get weighed and get my BF measured, I'm friggin bloated! ARRGHHH!

 I would have loved to try the product Robert recommended, but honestly, I needed some kind of immediate relief, no time to order, and wait for it to get here in a few days.  By then I'll most likely not be bloated anymore. But I am going to order it regardless, just to have for next time this  happens.

 That aqua ban didn't have any effect on me last night whatsoever. I slept through the night, despite having drank a bunch of water before going to bed (and no! I didn't wet the bed! haha!).

 Today I took one of those time-release Diurex pills after breakfast as indicated on the packaging. I'm on my third liter of water, and just as many trips to the bathroom, and I've only been up for a few hours.  Hopefully this will do the trick!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 20, 2004)

shellspeare said:
			
		

> I hold alot of water, particulary at certain times of the month. Someone suggested salt tablets but i'm unsure, what do you all think?


 SALT TABLETS? Wouldn't that just magnify the water retention? I don't know what i'm saying, but it seems to me if sodium/salt causes water retention, taking salt tablets would just add to that...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 20, 2004)

*side effect of Diurex?*

I couldn't even finish my lunch. I have no desire to eat, though usually by this time I'm more than ready to wolf down whatever I brought. I'm thinking this diurex pill also works as an appetite suppressant. it's got caffeine. 

 if it's not one thing it's another... greeaaaaat.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

_Now you explain something to me. 
Why people are saying to drink more water when you want to avoid water retention?  _


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 20, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Now you explain something to me.
> Why people are saying to drink more water when you want to avoid water retention?  _


  Hahaha! Easy. Salt causes you to retain water. If you have excess salt in your body, drinking more water helps to get rid of it.  Flushes stuff out.

  As you can see I've been reading up quite a bit since last night.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 20, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Now you explain something to me.
> Why people are saying to drink more water when you want to avoid water retention?  _



the more water you drink the less water you body holds because its getting a constant supply.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

_Thanks.  _


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

Yanick said:
			
		

> the more water you drink the less water you body holds because its getting a constant supply.


_I never thought that a simple subject like this would be so interesting. There are some nice articles about it._


----------



## Yanick (Sep 20, 2004)

i've honestly never cared too much for water manipulation or whatever you want to call it...guess its because i never competed or anything.  I just either try and drink water whenever i can (like during commercials or boring parts of movies, or everytime i get to another chapter or something), or i'll be hardcore and carry around a gallon with me everywhere.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

_Now I know why a drop of sweat or tear is salty.
I will start paying attention to my sodium intake. I wonder if bodyfat calculations may be altered due to excess of water._


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 20, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Now I know why a drop of sweat or tear is salty.
> I will start paying attention to my sodium intake. I wonder if bodyfat calculations may be altered due to excess of water._


 Well, that's partly why i'm concerned about this bloating. i get measured again tomorrow. I'm not sure how much it would affect it if he pinches the skinfold just right, but still... i FEEL gross.


----------

